# Question re Holiday Entitlement while on a short week



## JP1234 (8 Feb 2009)

I was put on a 3 day week, starting last week. I have been told it could last up until the summer - I am assuming that means June but my manager has said she really doesn't have a clear idea yet. 

I work in the finance section which also covers payroll and have been told that my holiday entitlement will be reduced for the period I am on a short week. I questioned this as I am not doing this out of choice and my contract states that I am entitled to 20 days annual leave, nothing about X number of hours per annum/depending on hours worked but the payroll clerk has stated that I will lose a certain number of hours leave for the days I am not working (2 days or 15 hours a week) I am not entirely sure of the calculation she used but she says I will lose about an hour a week, which isn't a lot but on the other hand why should I lose out? Does anyone have any insight into this?

My contrtacted work time is 7.5 hours/37.5 hours a week with 20 days annual leave.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nutso (9 Feb 2009)

The organisation of working time act states that an employee is entitled to a minimum of 4 working weeks, which in your situation would be

(Jan-Jun) 2 x 3 day week = 6 days
(Jul-Dec) 2 x 5 day week = 10 days
Total 16 days.

It states that an employee's contract can give more than the statutory minimum hols but any additional holiday entitlements in an employment contract cannot be enforced under this legislation.

HTH although probably not what you want to hear.


----------

